

Can You Survive a Benevolent Dictatorship? (Doctorow on the iPad) - ktf
http://www.publishersweekly.com/article/456751-Can_You_Survive_a_Benevolent_Dictatorship_.php

======
hga
Some very good points, like how Apple's i<whatever> ecosystem is more closed
than TV (which allowed the advent of cable, VCRs and the Apple II), making
that common dismissive comparison to the iPad a bit bogus.

On the other hand, this is one of the weakest arguments I've seen against the
DMCA's protections of DRM:

" _What's more, you can invent cool new things to do with your dishwasher. For
example, you can cook salmon in it without needing permission from the
manufacturer (check out the_ Surreal Gourmet _for how). And you can even sell
your dishwasher salmon recipe without violating some obscure law that lets
dishwasher manufacturers dictate how you can use your machine._ "

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Isn't that a fair reference to how for example you can't sell a device or
software application that will rip your DVDs to watch on, e.g., your iPad?

There's various devices that'll import your CDs and then provide digital music
throughout your home but on the Mac you need to download two different open
source programs from Europe (both fighting for the title of the worst UI on
Mac OS X) before you can get a digital copy of your DVDs.

A couple of manufacturers have gone to court over this and been slapped down
due to the DMCA.

~~~
hga
Oh, it's certainly fair and accurate, but ... _cooking salmon in your
dishwasher???_

For it to be a _strong_ argument it needs to be something the audience can
identify with, and I doubt there's much overlap between the readers of
_Publisher's Weekly_ and _Surreal Gourmet_.

